# Anyone Need A Willy Wonka Bike?



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 7, 2016)

A crazy bike from the movie at auction:
http://www.invaluable.com/auction-lot/charlie-and-the-chocolate-factory-2005-wonka-536-c-3154e61990


----------



## morton (Sep 7, 2016)

Buy it If you have one of the original Pee Wee bikes and you'd have the beginnings of a great movie bicycles collection.  Search out the bike ridden by Paul Newman in Butch Cassidy next, then an original Breaking Away bike. Museum anyone?


----------

